# s**t on Test, Fire on HCG



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Just finished a 16 week cycle of

T400 (1-16)

Deca (-2-10)

Oxy's (1st 4-5 weeks)

tren E (4-12)

wanted some winny for the last month but left it out...

i cycle 30 mile a day for work so tried the deca for my joints and tbh i just flared up with gyno as soon as week 5 came (off the oxy's by then)

the last month or so i felt pretty crap/lethatgic and not sure why. I put on a solid 10kg and lost maybe 4/6% fat, ate anything and everything tbh with it being the winter season. Came off 3 weeks ago so started HCG last week and i feel bloody Great!!!

Last 5/6 weeks of the cycle i went to the gym ZERO times and barely trained at home (multi/bench/dumbbells) and when i say barely i mean maybe once a week for 15/20 minutes. On the HCG now and i'm throwing Bells around the livingroom like a man possessed!

Can anyone explain this???


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

You'd maybe tanked your e2 towards the end and hcg boosted it up again


----------



## Fuzz Lightyear (Sep 20, 2014)

Maybe best sticking to 12weekers then Drol?

Just got some bloody EQ for summer too, would i be best tapering the test up (say a gram or so at week 8-10 if i ran for another 16) would that help?


----------

